# Funky Whirring/diesel engine noise/alternator help?



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

hey guys
i went to cali for a few weeks and basically my friend took care of hte car starting it every few days or driving it around and shit...i guess thats care lol.

anyways, i came back and i started it and there's this LOUD whirring humming kinda noise. not clattering or knocking, THOUGH, if you listen closely, there is a really rapid ticking. faster than like knocking kinda clattering, its like really rapid, but very very faint, i dunno if im really hearing it or being paranoid. anyways, my engine sounds like a loud diesel, its horribly annoying. i did a search and another member seems to have had the same problem. he said it was his alternator so maybe mine is getting old?

ive also heard suggestions that it could be water pump, oil pump, power steering (somehow), pulley's not turning, a jammed compressor (my a/c lines aren't connected so i haven't used the a/c for a while), old belts, something about the timing chain tensioner, or MAF/Vacuum related. 

is the alternator the same b/w the b13's and b14's? what about b/w ga16's and sr20's, i mean im not sure how they bolt up so i just want to make sure b4 i go junkyard hunting. thanks!


----------



## Muhammad (Dec 21, 2014)

This is same sound come from my Engine. Nissan Certified Machine Told and gave me report that it was Engine mount creating sound and they charge me me $100 for this to test my car. I took another mechanic and he told same. after that I am not satisfied from both Certified Technician. I am working in Howell City. So I check my car another Machine Shop and He test my car and test driver and check my engine Compressor and Alternator.He charge for testing $56 and diagnosed and tell me me actually problem with your car. He clearly told It was not Engine mount issue. I was Compressor and alternator. He 100% assured me.So total cost for fixing compressor and alternator will be ($900 + $380) parts and labor. SO total is $1280. I don't no in this who is certified and not. But I try to contact with BBB about BBB or Media who can find about who is certified and not. I buy this car from Nissan Dealer in Canton.I told that Did your mechanic check this car. They told that they all gone. So I told them that on monday check this by your mechanic and then I come at 5 and buy it. There Manager agreed and told me do not worry I do everything for you.When I ask for car report and mechanic they change my mind and told every thing is fine with this car and he gave me Engine and Transmission warranty and he know that car has issue and he Hind from me and stuck me with car loan. It was my bad luck I went to these dealers who make frauds with every one and bind other like I am.


----------

